

On the iPhone's Small Screen, Just the Salient Stuff - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/13/technology/13stream.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
pg
Wow, every site looks like News.YC!

------
sanj
What's really neat is that the "div selection" you can do on the iPhone to
zoom in on a portion of a page lets you strip out ads on the left/right of the
screen, making the experience even better.

